# Lake Chappala and Tennis



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife and I are living in Mazatlan until March 31st and retuning to Vancouver for income tax purposes. We are considering returning to Mexico perhaps in May for an undetermined time. I learned that tennis is popular in Lake Chappala and that the climate is pleasant during the months of May through to October. Are rental apartments readily available on arrival? I am a retired teacher and my wife recently retired from the travel industry. We live a very healthy lifestyle. Any advice re Lake Chappala or alternative locations with a good climate and tennis activity would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
Ted


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are public tennis courts, and others, at Parque Cristiania, a block or two from our home. In Ajijic, there are several private courts and one or two subdivisions may have courts for residents.
Apartments are always available, but easier to find in the 'low season' from April - October. It is also the best season to look for homes for sale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you very much. Ted



RVGRINGO said:


> There are public tennis courts, and others, at Parque Cristiania, a block or two from our home. In Ajijic, there are several private courts and one or two subdivisions may have courts for residents.
> Apartments are always available, but easier to find in the 'low season' from April - October. It is also the best season to look for homes for sale.


----------

